# Injen Needs Your Help



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

Injen is looking for a completely stock 2001 Nissan Sentra 2.0L for CARB testing in Arizona. We preferably want someone from or near the Mesa, Arizona that may be able to help us out. The volunteer will receive an Injen Intake system and any other accessory that may be available for the Nissan Sentra free of charge. There are some requirements that need to be met regarding the vehicle itself. I am listing them below:

1. 2001 Nissan Sentra 2.0L 5-speed or Auto
2. No engine modifications whatsoever
3. Preferably stock height as this car will be on a dynojet
4. ***IMPORTANT*** Car must be within Emission Control Group
This information is listed under the stock hood 
"VEHICLE EMISSION CONTROL INFORMATION"
Test Group # 1NSXV01.8D1B

If there are any questions please call me @ 909.839.0706 x206. Thank you for your time.

Best regards,

Phillip Phong
Operations Manager
www.injen.com


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

I don't have the car you are looking for, however you may want to say how long you'll need the car for also.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

i have a injen cai for my spec v 02 , it sounds awsome, and give a little more pep, easy install for begginer


----------



## e2001gxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Is Injen going to make any applications for the 1.8 qg18de?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

i have know idea, go to their site
www.injen.com


----------



## e2001gxe (Jul 24, 2002)

I did, they have none, hence the question. I know you can modify the 2.0l intake to fit on the 1.8, but that's just a pain.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

i have the 2.5 litre intake


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

Just to update on the CARB situation so we can get the final approval from the state. We are also looking for vehicles within the Southern California area as well. We would need the car for 7 days in either Arizona or California. The testing will be held in Lake Forest for the California vehicles. We are contacting the public directly as you guys are the one supporting us. If you or someone you know is interested and will take one for the team, please contact me directly for more details.

Phillip Phong 
www.injen.com
909.839.0706 x206


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

hey, phill.. whats the thing with the e on your web site, it say stay tuned for more info, can u give me a hint to what it is?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

http://www.injen.com/e.html


----------

